

Computer Science Education Needs to Teach Us About Humans - jbrennan
http://nearthespeedoflight.com/article/2013_04_06_computer_science_education_needs_to_teach_us_about_humans

======
ilikecoke
Do no Computer Science courses cover this in North America or has the author
made a big assumption? My CS course covered this (not North America).

~~~
jbrennan
Well maybe it's a bit of a generalisation, but I've studied at two different
schools in Canada, and neither of them had these in their curricula. And I
haven't heard of any other in North America which really do, either. I could
be wrong, but I haven't seen any examples yet.

